# Impossible de charger les icônes Blob 3 hd black



## bou-cup (18 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai un petit soucis avec le fameux pack de Martin Lexow : Blob 3hd black j'ai beau essayer de l'installer avec Liteicon ou Candybar, rien à faire !

Seul l'icône du Finder et de la poubelle changer, le reste : rien !

Question : faut glisser les icônes une par une sur chaque application ? En même temps, même comme ça, ça ne marche pas...

Pour infos, j'ai vider tous les caches possible avec Onix.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## bou-cup (19 Novembre 2008)

Et bien alors, personne n'a une petite idée sur mon problème ?

Apparement ce n'est pas qu'avec les icônes blob black, mais aussi avec les white ou encore les pack agua extra de David Lanham.


----------



## Taz33 (19 Novembre 2008)

bou-cup a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un petit soucis avec le fameux pack de Martin Lexow : Blob 3hd black j'ai beau essayer de l'installer avec Liteicon ou Candybar, rien à faire !
> 
> Seul l'icône du Finder et de la poubelle changer, le reste : rien !
> ...



1er question toute bête : as-tu essayé de redémarrer ta machine à la suite ? Quand je dis redémarrer, c'est pas une simple fermeture de session...


----------



## bou-cup (19 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'essayer, deux fois de suite mais ça ne change pas grand chose.

A l'application du pack les icônes de la poubelle et du finder changent mais pas les autres (mail, safari, iphoto, etc)
J'ai donc commencé à faire glisser une par une les icônes mais j'en ai des récalcitrantes (word, excel, itunes..)

Je perds un temps fou à essayer de voir d'où ça vient, c'est dommage c'est très jolie sur les screenshot que j'ai pu voir mais j'ai beaucoup de boulot alors je vais laisser tomber..

Mais peut être que ce topic en aidera d'autres si il est alimenté. En tout cas merci


----------



## Taz33 (21 Novembre 2008)

autre chose.....

je ne sais pas si tu utilise Candybar, mais perso, je sais que avant de l'avoir, je modifier mes icones manuellement. Le problème c'est que le jour où j'ai commencer à utiliser Candybar, j'ai du remettre "à la main" tous les icones d'origine car Candybar ne le gérait pas du tout, encore mieux, il ne voulait pas les modifié.... Une fois ceci fait, pas de soucis.

Y a pas de raison que cela marche chez nous et pas chez toi


----------



## wath68 (21 Novembre 2008)

Hello.

Change les "à la main".

- cmd+i sur l'icône Blob,
- sélectionner l'icône en haut à gauche (il doit s'entourer de bleu),
- cmd+c (copier),
- cmd+i sur l'appli dont tu veux changer l'icône,
- sélectionner l'icône en haut à gauche (il doit s'entourer de bleu),
- cmd+v (coller)

Voilà, ça devrait rouler


----------



## Goupila (3 Mai 2009)

Salut,

Serait il possible que tu passes le pack d'icone stp merci


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2009)

Goupila a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Serait il possible que tu passes le pack d'icone stp merci



Là !


----------



## Goupila (3 Mai 2009)

Oups je n'avais pas vu au départ sur son site  merci c'est très sympa


----------



## kriminou (22 Mai 2009)

Wath68 utilise un plugin pour itunes. Vous savez où je pourrais le trouver ??
Merciiiii


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2009)

Salut.

Si tu postes ton message un peu n'importe où, tu risques d'attendre longtemps avant d'avoir une réponse.
Il y a une section spéciale pour les demandes, ICI.
Cela évite de recevoir 36000 messages privés pour les mêmes demandes.

Tu as de la chance, je passais par là justement, donc voilà, le programme c'est Bowtie,
et tu trouveras pleins de skins sympas ICI, ou ICI.

Je te laisse chercher un peu


----------



## kriminou (22 Mai 2009)

Dsl, comme je suis nouveau je ne savais pas.
Merci encore

À bientot !!


----------

